# Ceiling Fan in Reverse?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

likely they call it clockwise from the shaft, not necessarily how you view it from the floor. ours works best winter and summer blowing down....

DM


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

Use a piece of kleenex to see if it pulls up or pushes away?


----------



## benchmarkman (Sep 30, 2009)

295yards said:


> Use a piece of kleenex to see if it pulls up or pushes away?


Great suggestion. Pulling up would mean its in reverse right? Does running a fan in reverse actually do anything and help reduce costs?


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, thats reverse if it pulls up. Not sure it actually does do anything but it is supposed to and FWIW I run my fans in reverse.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I only run fans in the summer and pushing air down , as I can feel as cool with less ( or no ) air conditioning.

In the winter or heating season I've always understood to run in reverse so the hotter air would wash across the ceiling and down the walls to you.

I know with my forced air furnace and 10' great room ceiling I have a digitally measured 1 degree difference from the floor to the ceiling.

I see no benefit running a fan when there's 1 degree of difference , as a matter of fact it feels uncomfortable to run it , so I don't.

Now when I had a house with a wood burning stove the hot air would stratify at the ceiling and there was a big difference in comfort to use it.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"benchmarkman" : It sounds as if you are trying to comply with what someone has told you and not considering the fact that hardly any of the Chinese fan manufacturers make "consistent" fan switches. At this point, I would not worry as to whether or not a fan is running in "reverse" or "forward". I would consider if the fan is running in the direction that *I* wanted it to. You may have a ceiling fan that runs CCW, when viewed from below,with the switch _UP. _I may have ceiling fan that runs CW, when viewed from below, with the switch _UP_. Does it really matter what position the switch is in IF the blades are moving air in the direction you want? Try running the fan with the blades moving in one direction for a day or so, then reverse the blades, same speed, and see which way you feel comfortable. Good Luck, David


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We use the fans all the time in the summer
I've yet to turn one on in the winter
Might try it when I have a good fire going 

Basically if I am standing under the fan & feel air blowing on me then that is switched for the summer


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

CW/CCW will be determined by which way the blades are slanted. Just stop for a second and take a look at the fan.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yup, and it's blowing the hot air from the woodstove down just fine right now too!
(on mine, down is CCW when looking up at it)

DM


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

jerryh3 said:


> CW/CCW will be determined by which way the blades are slanted. Just stop for a second and take a look at the fan.


 
:thumbsup:


----------

